# Magic Lantern Running on EOS 70D



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 22, 2015)

```
<iframe src="https://player.vimeo.com/video/125681593" width="100%" height="390" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen="allowfullscreen"></iframe></p>
<p>Magic Lantern has made its firmware available for EOS 70D owners. The software is still alpha, but it’s definitely working.</p>
<p>The above sample video was done by EOSHD</p>
<p><a href="http://www.magiclantern.fm/forum/index.php?topic=14309.0" target="_blank">Visit Magic Lantern</a> | <a href="http://www.eoshd.com/2015/04/magic-lantern-now-working-on-canon-70d-both-versions/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+EOSHD+%28EOSHD.com%29" target="_blank">Visit EOSHD</a></p>
```


----------



## Famateur (Apr 22, 2015)

Great news!

I wasn't expecting it to be available for quite awhile. What a pleasant surprise. Looking forward to when it's officially supported.

Well done, gents!


----------



## lourenco (Apr 22, 2015)

Now if they can just get this working on the 7D Mark II. It does not seem like that will happen any time soon. I am just thinking with the quicker CF memory card slot, 1080p video should be possible.


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 22, 2015)

Famateur said:


> Looking forward to when it's officially supported.



It won't be, there is no thing as "supported" or "stable" from Magic Lantern. There are pre-releases ("alpha") that are known/suspected to be buggy, but afterwards it's a rolling nightly release.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Apr 22, 2015)

lourenco said:


> Now if they can just get this working on the 7D Mark II. It does not seem like that will happen any time soon. I am just thinking with the quicker CF memory card slot, 1080p video should be possible.



It could be a while before we see support for 7DII. Look how long it took for 70D support. I have been using it on the 5D3 for quite some time without any issues. However I dont use all of the features. Mostly Dual-ISO, time lapse, and video frame rate override. I think for what I need it for, I'm not it any hurry for 7DII support.


----------



## Mr.Click (Apr 22, 2015)

This is not an new Info, ML is running on my 70D since January. 
But since Yesterday both Firmware Revisions are supported by ML. ( There are two different Original 1.1.1 Canon Firmwares for the 70D )


----------



## Famateur (Apr 22, 2015)

Marsu42 said:


> Famateur said:
> 
> 
> > Looking forward to when it's officially supported.
> ...



I appreciate the clarification reinforcing the fact that Magic Lantern is essentially experimental and is not officially supported in the traditional sense.

What I meant was that I'm looking forward to when the 70D is listed along with other "supported cameras" as displayed on the ML website, quote below:

Supported Cameras:
5D2, 5D3, 6D, 7D, 50D, 60D, 500D/T1i, 550D/T2i, 600D/T3i, 650D/T4i, 700D/T5i, 1100D/T3, EOS M

In progress:
70D

Inactive ports (help welcome):
5D classic (old version available)
40D, 100D/SL1 (not working at all)


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 22, 2015)

Famateur said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > Famateur said:
> ...



You got me wrong here - it isn't "experimental" but very mature.

For ML, "nightly" is the name for a "rolling stable release", and imho this labeling is bound to create confusion as to how usable it is. The only fact that ML "nightly" shared for example with Firefox "nightly" is that they are built automatically every night by a bot, but Firefox is experimental, ML isn't.



Famateur said:


> What I meant was that I'm looking forward to when the 70D is listed along with other "supported cameras" as displayed on the ML website, quote below: Supported Cameras:
> 5D2, 5D3, 6D, 7D, 50D, 60D, 500D/T1i, 550D/T2i, 600D/T3i, 650D/T4i, 700D/T5i, 1100D/T3, EOS M



Don't take information the website too seriously, they don't maintain that a lot. For example 50d is nowhere near "supported" as the prime ML dev platform 5d3, and some of the above don't contain all features. For detailed and up to date information, always look at their forum.


----------



## Famateur (Apr 22, 2015)

Marsu42 said:


> Famateur said:
> 
> 
> > Marsu42 said:
> ...



Good to know.

I'll just say...I'm looking forward to when ML is stable on my 70D. Since I haven't yet installed it, I don't know if that will be with the current version or sometime in the future...


----------



## captainkanji (Apr 23, 2015)

Never realized how good the 70D's AF was in video. Pretty cool.


----------



## Mr.Click (Apr 23, 2015)

This Version is very stable you can use it without any problems


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 23, 2015)

Mr.Click said:


> This Version is very stable you can use it without any problems



Meaning if someone bricks his/her 70d with the ML alpha he can send you the repair bill  ?


----------



## Mr.Click (Apr 23, 2015)

No there is allways a little risk using ML, but thera are no official Stable ML Versions anymore it wouldn't become much more stable in future than it is right now. ( excuse my English, hope you understand what I mean) ML relly works fine on 70D.


----------



## chmteacher (Apr 23, 2015)

-I was a little hesitant at first as I've bricked many a smartphone rooting/roming. 
-However it was almost too simple to install ML on the 70d following their instructions (put files on SD card, update firmware, restart, voila). 
-Works great and if you don't want to use it you just use the canon interface.


----------



## SpartanII (Apr 23, 2015)

captainkanji said:


> Never realized how good the 70D's AF was in video. Pretty cool.



Good enough to replace a dedicated camcorder like the consumer level vixia?


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Apr 24, 2015)

I wonder why ML doesn't create like a monthly stabilized branch build? What's the reason for doing the rolling releases? Not that I am complaining or anything. My recent ML build grab works perfectly on my Rebel T1i. 

Do they just have a basic QA protocol of functionality checks before submitting new code to version control? Or some sort of automated QA verification software? Do the programmers get branded with a big "L" on their foreheads if they break the build? hehe


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 24, 2015)

PhotographyFirst said:


> I wonder why ML doesn't create like a monthly stabilized branch build?



Lack of interested devs (resources): like writing docs, working on a stable branch (i.e. stability testing and backporting of bugfixes from trunk) is boring and doesn't advance the development tip. Remember nobody is paid for work on ML (except some features that are implemented for $$$), so every contributor has to come up with some personal motivation.


----------



## Tiderace (Apr 25, 2015)

I have an early Canon 70D and apparently Magic Lantern states there method does not work with this early models firmware. They state that Canon used a substandard firmware that is inadequate and should never have been used. They say Canon should offer a fix. 

Please help canon. I cannot use Magic Lantern. But more importantly is my firmware not adequate.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 25, 2015)

Hi Tiderace. 
Is there any reason that you don't just update your firmware to the new version and then run ML. 
Not sure Canon care if you can use ML or not! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Tiderace said:


> I have an early Canon 70D and apparently Magic Lantern states there method does not work with this early models firmware. They state that Canon used a substandard firmware that is inadequate and should never have been used. They say Canon should offer a fix.
> 
> Please help canon. I cannot use Magic Lantern. But more importantly is my firmware not adequate.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi Tiderace. 
Following your PM to me. I checked, I'm afraid I was misled by your statement that there were 2 firmware versions, you appear to be correct that canon is not offering a firmware update yet, where did you find the information about 2 firmware versions, that is where my confusion starts. 
My apologies for misinforming you. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Mr.Click (Apr 27, 2015)

There ate 2 Revisions of the Canon 1.1.1 Firmware, ML is suporting them both with different ML Versions, for each Revision.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 27, 2015)

Hi Folks. 
Just to prove how little I know about programming, and thinking out loud, is there any way to extract the firmware from the later revision in a format that would be usable to instal on a device with the earlier revision, would the earlier hardware accept the later firmware? :-[ : ;D

Cheers, Graham. 



Mr.Click said:


> There ate 2 Revisions of the Canon 1.1.1 Firmware, ML is suporting them both with different ML Versions, for each Revision.


----------

